# S-works OS BB = new BB30 standard?



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

Is the S-works OS BB the same standard as the new BB30 standard?
http://www.bb30standard.com/

can I use cannondale OS crankset on S-works OS BB? 
no, I'm not interested getting a normal BB adapter sleeve. The whole point of getting OS BB is to use the OS crankset, instead of try to make it works with old crank.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Kwantani said:


> Is the S-works OS BB the same standard as the new BB30 standard?
> http://www.bb30standard.com/
> 
> can I use cannondale OS crankset on S-works OS BB?
> no, I'm not interested getting a normal BB adapter sleeve. The whole point of getting OS BB is to use the OS crankset, instead of try to make it works with old crank.


Yes you can use the Cannondale SI crankset (including the SRM version).


----------



## Roadplay (Jan 2, 2007)

*Yes...*

I sent this question to Specialized and got this reply....


Yes, the Cannondale OS BB cranks are the same standard as the system we're using. So your options are Campy, Cannondale, and Specialized cranks.

Best regards,
Travis


Specialized Customer Service/Online Store
1137 South 3800 West
Salt Lake City UT 84104
877-808-8154


----------

